# How and why do you use white eyeliner?



## Bronxcutie (Mar 16, 2007)

What does white eyeliner do for your eyes? Also, is this something that women of color can wear?


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 16, 2007)

Some folks use white eyeliner to line their lower inner lid ("waterline") with the theory that it brightens the whites of your eyes. A better trick (in my opinion) is to use a flesh-toned liner for that, but I digress...

I have also seen a lot of white liner usage over colored eyeshadow along the top of the lid. Just treat it as any other liner, and use it to hilite or provide stark contrast with your eye look. It looks super cool, when done right. 

I personally think that WoC could use this either way, but again: I find flesh-toned liner in the lower waterline to be a bit more subtle.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen Tyra Banks use this a lot in her pics and at events.  Personally, I haven't tried a flesh-toned liner before, but I do like the look of white liner on the water line, esp. with a colorful eye.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 16, 2007)

i use it on my waterline if i'm doing a daytime look. like everyone else said, it supposedly brightens & opens up your eyes.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah.. Tyra does this A LOT. Usually you line the waterline and dot the inner corners to "brighten" the eyes. Also, you can use it to line the upper lid when you're doing a smokey eye or colorful eye.

Hope that helps


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 16, 2007)

I use it on my waterline, it really makes ur eyes look brighter and if u have redness in ur eyes...it camouflages it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave white eye kohl is the one by rimmel, its called rimmel soft kohl eye kajal sumthing like tht


----------



## astronaut (Mar 16, 2007)

I really want to try making my eyes wider, but I'm scared of putting stuff on my waterline... BTW, does anyone have a close up picture of Tyra with white on her waterline?


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

Since I have small eyes, I'll utilize white liner along my wetline and inner corners of my eyes in order to make my eyes appear larger. I use a flat, rounded eyeliner brush to gently dab fluidline (best staying power & safest) Frostlite along my wetline, then normally pencil in my bottom lashline with with black eyeliner. And no, the white wetline against the black lashline is not obvious. It totally makes my eyes look bigger.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I really want to try making my eyes wider, but I'm scared of putting stuff on my waterline... BTW, does anyone have a close up picture of Tyra with white on her waterline?_

 




















HTH.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2007)

How on earth can she do that w/one hand??? I'd lose an eyeball for sure


----------



## madkitty (Mar 19, 2007)

the woman is a godess!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 23, 2007)

Now seeing Tyra pull this off so well, now I want to try this. So which is better for white liner: Liquid, fluidline, or pencil?


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 23, 2007)

i personally think pencil.. liquid liner & fluidline would be too bright & stark. you don't want it to be super noticeable. try using an off-white pencil.


----------



## amoona (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW Tyra looks good with the white liner ... I never really noticed it before. Does anyone know what pencile she is using?!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to try this too!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 27, 2007)

I wanna try this out! I know some people use white eyeliner as a base for shadows. I've heard it works really well.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 27, 2007)

White liner is a brightener for tired eyes.Usually to be used at the bottom line or half of it.Some use white as an eyeliner though.I can say if your looking for pure white it would be Rimmels Soft kohl in "pure white".They sale out quick so if your looking to try this is the whitest your gonna get.I know beauty of color gal's who use it to shade and line. So it's made for everyone =)

If your looking for less dramatic brightening Cargo's reverse liner is great so is benefit's eyebright. but these aren't white.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 2, 2007)

im the type of person that does outrageous makeup everyday. most days i have my eyeliner in some sort of a cat eye. a lot of days ill do like a double winged cat eye then put white liquid liner between the two wings. or just have one wing, but put a thin white line on top of it.

ive seen it done in a lot of runway shows except a lot bigger then i do it.


----------



## lara (Apr 2, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...white+eyeliner


----------



## Renee (Apr 3, 2007)

I use white liner under pale shadows to make them stand out. It works great and the shadow stays vibrant.


----------

